# Moving to Bangkok



## Luca83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to have some information of Bangkok since I have a job offer.

I will move with my wife so I would like to know which ones are nice area to live and what is the price range for rental. (European standard, 1or2 bhk)
Also average bills like Internet, electricity, water, etc.

and other information i should know....

Thanks


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Research tools*



Luca83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to have some information of Bangkok since I have a job offer.
> 
> ...


Luca83:

First, you found this forum. Do a lot of reading to familiarize yourself with Thailand. Use the search tool, tab located on the center green bar to investigate specific items. If you can't find the answer, ask specific questions to the forum body. 

Second, Bangkok is a fairly large city of more than 1,500 square kilometers. Transportation is a serious problem with many horror stories concerning traffic and commuting. As far as public transport you have; sky trains, subways, buses, taxi's, tuk-tuk's, motorcycle taxi's, etc. 

To find your accommodations you need to start with a "reasonable" commuting time. You need to investigate transportation methods available to you to get to your work location. 

Select your residence based on travel times; to work, shopping, entertainment and services. Pay attention to noise levels, no nearby entertainment venues, motorcycle repair shops, markets, etc. Pay attention to noise, pollution and cleanliness. Pricing of accommodations varies greatly. The more comfortable the accommodations and the more desirable the location, the greater the price.

You need to do some serious comparison shopping for your long-term residence. Rent in a long term hotel for a month or two while you investigate what is available.

As far as cost-of-living or pricing. Varies greatly. I refer you to Prices By City

This link will provide you with "typical" prices for commodities by city. Select your item(s) and choose Bangkok.

Good luck.


----------



## Luca83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Luca83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if 35000 bath is a good budget for a condo in Bangkok, Silom area. 
My work place will be very close to BTS Saphan Taksin station so I would like to leave near by or near other station on the same sky train line. 
I was thinking to look for something near BTS Krung Thon Buri, how is the area? 
Thanks 
Luca


----------



## sallyjs (Sep 10, 2012)

you can check this 

silom convent garden>> google it to find out. My friends stayed there and it's ok. Also you should search yourself what you like. There are many good service apartments around Silom area.


----------

